# [Risolto]Il lettore da continui errori di lettura...

## Apetrini

Ho aggiornato il firmware del lettore dvd-rw del mio portatile sony vaio vgn-a215m ed ora non riesco piu ad installare gentoo.

Carico il minimal cd, ma dopo un po di comandi il sistema mi restituisce un errore di lettura su /dev/hdc e squashfs crash con conseguente segmentationfault del commando lanciato.

Ora ho appena reinstallato win Xp anche per fare il downgrade del firmware, ma mi accorgo che il lettore sotto Windows Xp non ha nessunissimo problema anzi va molto bene...

Qualcuno mi da qualche conisglio sul da farsi?

Puo essere che col nuovo firmware il lettore non è risonosciuto adeguatamente dal kernel?

AIUTOOOO

edit: ho scoperto che ora con il nuovo bios della scheda madre e con il nuovo firmware il laptop non si spegne e il dvd-rw ha dei problemi ad essere usato dal kernel e genere un sacco di error buffer I/O.

Quindi cambio un attimo il nome al post.

----------

## Ic3M4n

le classiche domande: hai provato ad utilizzare differenti cd-rom o esclusivamente il livecd di gentoo? nel caso potresti fare qualche controllo maggiore? più che altro per vedere di isolare maggiormente il problema o comunque a chi dare la colpa di che cosa.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

riportalo in assistenza.  :Very Happy: 

...scherzo!

----------

## Apetrini

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> le classiche domande: hai provato ad utilizzare differenti cd-rom o esclusivamente il livecd di gentoo? nel caso potresti fare qualche controllo maggiore? più che altro per vedere di isolare maggiormente il problema o comunque a chi dare la colpa di che cosa.

 

Ho provato anche gentoo 2005.0 rc5 e fa lo stesso tiro. ho anche provato a rimasterizzare su altro tipo di cd le iso, mail risultato è il medesimo.

Il fatto strano è che se do per esempio 10 comandi ogni volta mi da l'errore ad un comando diverso, cioè ...

- mi da un errore quando batto un comando

- riavvio e a quel stesso comando non mi da piu subito l'errore ma magari ad un altro.

sembra che dopo un po' a caso vengono fuori errori strani di lettura...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Uhm... quando si parla di hardware c'è sempre la massima: se non hai il problema perchè applichi la patch?

Prova a riportarlo in assistenza o a fare il downgrade dei firmware [mobo + lettore]...

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ho provato anche gentoo 2005.0 rc5 e fa lo stesso tiro. ho anche provato a rimasterizzare su altro tipo di cd le iso, mail risultato è il medesimo.

 

Sembra un discorso hardware, in ogni caso ti consigliere di controllare anche l'md5 delle immagini scaricate.

Se l'md5 é ok prova a masterizzare le immagini a una velocitá piú bassa.

----------

## Apetrini

Allora...

Non posso riportarlo in assistenza perche su windows xp il lettore funziona davvero dinimente

Non posso fare il downgrade di nulla, poiche la sony non permette di downgradare nulla sulo fare upgrade dei firmware

Infatti avevo gia trovato i firmware vecchi ma con utility della sony(l'unica con la quale si puo ritoccare il firmware) non è possibile fare il downgrade.

Poi sono contento del upgrade del firmware, pioche risolve e migliora un sacco di cose, l'upgrade del bios anche.

Ora devo solo trovare il modo di far comunicare bene il kernel con il lettore e con l'acpi epoi sono a posto.

----------

## Apetrini

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   Ho provato anche gentoo 2005.0 rc5 e fa lo stesso tiro. ho anche provato a rimasterizzare su altro tipo di cd le iso, mail risultato è il medesimo. 
> 
> Sembra un discorso hardware, in ogni caso ti consigliere di controllare anche l'md5 delle immagini scaricate.
> 
> Se l'md5 é ok prova a masterizzare le immagini a una velocitá piú bassa.

 

Le ho gia provate tutte, adirittura ho provato un cdrom di linux&c.

E poi comunque non si spiega come mai lo stesso disco in windows xp home viene letto tutto alla grande, e quando dico alla grande intendo che riesco a rifare l'iso e poi facendo il confronto è identica all'originale. Ho fatto anche un sacco di confronti incrociati e vi assicuro che sotto windows xp va che è una meraviglia, da qui penso sia il kernel.

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ho fatto anche un sacco di confronti incrociati e vi assicuro che sotto windows xp va che è una meraviglia, da qui penso sia il kernel.

 

Hai cercato con google eventuali configurazioni "alternative" per il tuo chipset? Oppure di gente che lamenta gli stessi problemi?

Hai provato ad accedere al cdrom in maniera meno agressiva? (con hdparm).

I CD che hai provato erano solo gentoo oppure anche altro (knoppix, ...)?

Hai provato a fare il boot del CD eliminando apm, acpi, e tutto il resto?

----------

## Apetrini

Ho quasi risolto. 

SOno riuscito a fare l'installazione e ho capito i 2 poroblemi...

Ora sono di fretta, appena ho un po' di tempo spiego bene come ho fatto e metto il tag [Risolto].

P.s. alla fine era un problema del kernel!!

strano però che il kernel nel livecd sia impostato "male"....

----------

## Apetrini

Rieccome...

Allora sono riuscito a capire il tutto ma non è stato facile, alla fine con il kernel non avevo risolto, è stato solo un caso che il nuovo kernel mi ha dato errori per qualche minuto!

Comincio col problema piu semplice ....

1) il laptop non si spegneva: è per il fatto che il nuovo bios non è gestito correttamente dal kernel e piu precisamente non viene gestito "APIC", disabilitando il supporto APIC, il laptop si spegne.

altro...

2) Il lettore/mesterizzatore dvd, dopo un upgrade del firmware mi dava errori di continuo e non leggeva i file, curioso visto che sotto windows leggeva perfettamente!! L'errore era

```
hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 

 hdc: packet command error: error=0x54
```

a occhio sembrerebbe dovuto alla mancata abilitazione del "multimode" nel kernel, ma non lo è poiche l'errore del multimode del kernel è leggermente diverso!!

Dopo tutti sti casini volevo fare il downgrade del firmware del mio DVD-RW sony a56d, ma l'utility scaricata dal sito sony(che gira sotto windows) non permette di fare cio, ma solo l'upgrade....

Ora viene il bello.... girando per la rete mi sono imbattuto in una comunità che discute ed "elabora" dvd-rw della sony e di liteOn(dicono che liteOn sia un sony con nome diverso). Ottimo, da li ho cominciato a leggere e a capire, ma vi assicuro che ero parecchio incredulo quando ha capito la dura realtà:"La sony con l'ultimo firmware abilita delle protezioni hardware contro la copia e la visione dei dvd!!!!" Tecnologia che cozza con il kernel di linux in quanto lui non la gestisce(ci mancherebbe altro). Io da buon cittadino onesto mi sono limitato a fare il downgrade del firmware al quello originale. Ovviamente ho usato un utility di 3 parti e non ufficialmente supportata, ma era l'unico metodo.

Ora il lettore masterizzatore funziona egreggiamente.

Mi scuso umilmente per aver dubitato del kernel e piu precisamente del kernel di gentoo....

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> P.s. alla fine era un problema del kernel!!
> 
> strano però che il kernel nel livecd sia impostato "male"....

 

pensavo che non fosse stato abilitato il multimode di default sul kernel gentoo, ma non era cosi.

Scusatemi.

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto e per il supporto morale....

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> La sony con l'ultimo firmware abilita delle protezioni hardware contro la copia e la visione dei dvd!!!!

 

Mi sfugge una cosa. Tu provavi a leggere dei normali DVD di dati oppure il DVD di un film/Playstation/Altro?

----------

## GiRa

Provava ad installare Gentoo O_o !

Da quel che ho capito il problema si sarebbe posto con qualsiasi disco inserito proprio perchè il kernel non supporta la protezione anti copia!

----------

## Apetrini

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sfugge una cosa. Tu provavi a leggere dei normali DVD di dati oppure il DVD di un film/Playstation/Altro?

 

DVD dati e anche dvd film.

Con il firmware che ho su ora leggo(sotto linux) sia dati che dvd film e il lettore è region free

Con la versione dopo quella che ho su ora, leggevo bene i dvd dati ma non dvd film.

Con l'ultima versione non leggevo nulla e mi dava un sacco di errori......questo perche (da quanto ho capito cercando in giro) il lettore è fatto per operare insieme a windows con il quale si scambia informazioni per cercare di limitare le copie pirata dvd.... Infatti con l'ultimo firmware il kernel mi dava un messaggio(ora non lo ricordo bene)... in pratica il lettore gli aveva mandato un codice sconosciuto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Se le informazioni contenute nel sito non sono di natura illegale, potresti postarci il link?

----------

## Apetrini

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Se le informazioni contenute nel sito non sono di natura illegale, potresti postarci il link?

 

non l'ho postato per questo. Poiche forse alcune parti, e ripeto forse, non sono legali, non essendo io un uomo di legge non saprei.

P.s. ricordati che la lettera uccide, quindi capisci il reale significato della frase non con la sillaba ma con la ragione.

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Con l'ultima versione non leggevo nulla e mi dava un sacco di errori......questo perche (da quanto ho capito cercando in giro) il lettore è fatto per operare insieme a windows con il quale si scambia informazioni per cercare di limitare le copie pirata dvd....

 

Che palle. Prima le gabelle alla SIAE per i supporti vergini, adesso 'sta menata dei DVD dati che non funzionano.

Onestamente avevo capito che si verificava anche con i dati. Ma speravo di aver capito male.

----------

## Apetrini

Ehm non sai quanto mi ha dato fastidio.... e poi quanto culo ho avuto a capitare li e capire che era questo il problema, stavo gia diventando pazzo....

Comunque si, questa cosa è proprio brutta, il bello è che non c'è scritto da nessuna parte... cavoli almeno lo dicessero tranquillamente che usano tecnologie strane...

----------

## federico

Ho letto quasi per caso questa discussione, e sono sbiancato...

Solidarieta' a te e a tutti quelli incasinati in questo modo. Sono dei farabutti. Non comprero' mai + un lettore sony !

----------

## Apetrini

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ho letto quasi per caso questa discussione, e sono sbiancato...
> 
> Solidarieta' a te e a tutti quelli incasinati in questo modo. Sono dei farabutti. Non comprero' mai + un lettore sony !

 

lettore sony? magari fosse solo lettore sony.... ti giuro che in giro per la rete ho letto cose che vanno aldilà di ogni immaginazione. Ora c'è anche il firmware che si autosetta il regioncode, avete capito bene il firmware di un lettore da pc, poi ci sono dei rumors che dicono che tra un po' non si riuscirà piu a guardare DVD sprotetti, in quanto il firmware farà tutte le verifiche prima. 

La cosa che mi fa credere che tutto questo accadrà, è che i software per aggirare alcuni di questi meccanismi stanno nascendo come funghi(per windows ovviamente)...

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non l'ho postato per questo. Poiche forse alcune parti, e ripeto forse, non sono legali, non essendo io un uomo di legge non saprei.
> 
> 

 

In altre parole, tu ritieni che le informazioni necessarie a fare il downgrade del firmaware siano illegali?

A me pare illegale mettere in giro un firmware che modifica le funzionalità di uno strumento (riducendole) senza neppure avvisare l'utente che aveva fatto l'acquisto precedentemente.

Su questo sarebbe da aprire un capitolo di una certa ampiezza.

----------

## Apetrini

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In altre parole, tu ritieni che le informazioni necessarie a fare il downgrade del firmaware siano illegali?
> 
> 

 

Be tieni conto che è un programma sviluppato da terzi quello che permette di fare il downgrade, e se è sviluppato da terzi sono state largamente utilizzate tecniche di reverse engineering. Anche se nel mondo opensource queste tecniche sono tollerate (vedi samba) restano comunque illegali.

----------

## GiRa

Il reverse engeneering non è illegale, utilizzare qualcosa senza averlo pagato lo è.

Non è nemmeno illegale avere la versione di firmware che più ti aggrada, altrimenti ti starebbero obbligando ad utilizzare un prodotto MS.

----------

## Apetrini

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Il reverse engeneering non è illegale
> 
> 

 

se lo fai su una cosa che hi sviluppato tu non è illegale, ma non potresti fare il reverse engeneering su un prodotto proprietario...c'è scritto nella licenza d'uso!!

----------

## GiRa

Penso che questa cosa sia impugnabile. Se paghi qualcosa hai il diritto di farne ciò che vuoi: romperla, smontarla usarla per pendolare un tavolo....

Probabilmente queste azioni farebbero scadere la garanzia però credo siano dei tuoi diritti.

----------

## Lucha

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Penso che questa cosa sia impugnabile. Se paghi qualcosa hai il diritto di farne ciò che vuoi: romperla, smontarla usarla per pendolare un tavolo....

 

il problema che il software proprietario non lo compri, compri solo una "Licenza d'uso". In pratica, lo affitti a tempo indeterminato con un pagamento una tantum, ma non è tuo (come diceva qualcuno, senza sorgente non c'è software).....

----------

## oRDeX

eh...non è sempre così..dipende da che tipo di licenza ti danno assieme all'oggetto acquistato...

Però che su un lettore DVD ti impongano una licenza d'uso....che schifo..e che per di più ti mettano un firmware che non ti permette neanche di installare gentoo....che straschifo....

----------

